# 2009 Grand Record Weight?



## bulldog45 (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone know how much the new 2009 Motobecane Grand Record weighs?
Thanks,
Bulldog45...


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

I've heard that it's 22 lbs but that's just what I heard. I will however know sometime today since I have one on a UPS truck out for delivery. When I find out I'll post back.


----------



## bulldog45 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks, and you can give a report on your new Grand Record...


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

> Thanks, and you can give a report on your new Grand Record.



I will as soon as I get it together and take it for a test drive. UPS has a bad habit of delivering later in the evening where I live so it could be a day or so before I have any reports. I am however looking forward to it


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

I received the bike at about 7:30 just before it started raining which was disappointing since I had hoped to set it up tonight. I've read a lot about packing issues but this box was in very good condition showing no mishandling in shipment. The bike is clean and everything about the shipment appears to be order. Reminding myself that I would set it up tomorrow morning I figured that it only made sense if I attach the major parts to make things go faster in the morning. I moved it to the front patio and turned on a light since it was getting dark and before I knew it the wheels, handle bars, seat, and pedals were all attached. In the morning I'll make certain that all the cables are at proper tension and begin tuning the derailleurs. But so far I've been more than satisfied with my sizing and purchase in general. I will however whine out loud if something undesirable should turn up.


Forgot, I picked the bike up and stepped on a scale and it does appear to be about 22 lbs.


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

I have the bike up and running although it did take some tweaking, but that was expected since it didn't come assembled. Be sure to check to make certain that your fork is not loose and properly secured to the frame. Tomorrow if it doesn't rain I'm going to take it out on an 11 mile loop just to get the feel for it. I've spent so much time on a mountain bike and trails that it feels like an alien space vessel.


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

I took it for an 11 mile continuous run this morning with no breaks or stops. Although I wasn't attempting to run a speed trial (not that I could. ) I averaged 18 MPH and I wasn't in the highest gear. The bike never felt heavy and it handled well, but then I'm coming from an Iron Horse Warrior Comp mountain bike to this. If anything comes up I'll post it here. Good luck with your bike.


----------



## bulldog45 (Aug 5, 2009)

Argggggh...they sold out of my size....:cryin:


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

> Argggggh...they sold out of my size..


That does seem to be an issue with that bike. I had one lined up on Ebay and missed so I grabbed one from BD. What seems to hold people back is all the elitist who seem to have it in for anything from BD and Motobecane. Fortunately I read as many online user reviews as I could come across on the bike and on BD. What I discovered is that the vast majority of those putting them down didn't own own any of the bikes sold at BD and those who liked them owned one. I shopped around locally. I live in Tampa and we have a few decent bike shops in the area but there was nothing even remotely close to the price of the Record for under a $1000, and even over $1000 the Record had better parts. I figured after all a bike is nothing more than a collection of parts and if the parts pass your inspection then it should be a decent bike. 

Sorry you didn't get one. You could check with the BD representative that floats through here and see if he can match you up.


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got mine today and its an amazing bike. I have not gotten the chance to ride it yet but the frame and just all out quality of the bike is outstanding, very light weight and the derailers are perfectly adjusted. I'm shocked!, still. I sold my old GMC Denali bike to a pawn shop. It was ok but does not stand a chance against the Grand Record. The only thing that bothers me is that my CAT OSCAR has put three scratches on it and one light tear in the seat.... which is fine because I can easily remove the scratches and I'm replacing the seat with a better light weight one.


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got mine today and its an amazing bike. I have not gotten the chance to ride it yet but the frame and just all out quality of the bike is outstanding, very light weight and the derailers are perfectly adjusted. I'm shocked!, still. I sold my old GMC Denali bike to a pawn shop. It was ok but does not stand a chance against the Grand Record. The only thing that bothers me is that my CAT OSCAR has put three scratches on it and one light tear in the seat.... which is fine because I can easily remove the scratches and I'm replacing the seat with a better light weight one.


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

I've already put in over 1000 miles on mine and still no complaints. The frame is simple and lacking nothing, the wheels are true, the Tiagra front and rear 105 derailleurs work great, or at least good enough for most. The saddle and brakes however should be a first upgrade because they are not on par with rest of the bike. If BD would just offer those two options they would have a high volume seller without peer.


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

Sweet, that’s just the thing I need to hear, that it can at least take up to 1000 miles. I rode mine for the first time yesterday, approximately 23 miles. The seat was rather uncomfortable, but I’m sure it was just from the position I had it in. I really don't have a problem with the brakes, they work fine for me, a lot better than the ones on my last bike... those were horrid. So yea they're fine for me at least. I'm really looking forward to Tuesday when I can put it through its paces. Those are out real training days.... I’m telling you, its intense, very fast pace. I shouldn't have a problem with this bike though. So I'm looking forward to it.


----------

